# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbehja e ngjyrave ne veprat e Van Gog-ut

## Explorer

Shkencetaret kane zbuluar se pse ngjyra e verdhe ne vizatimet e Vincent Van Gog-ut po zbehet me kalimin e kohes.



Shkaku i ketij fenomeni eshte reaksioni kimik i cili zhvillohet ne kontakt me driten e dilellit dhe me rrezet ultravjollce.
Ky zbulim do t'ju ndihmoje qe te nderpresin fenomenin e plakjes se ketyre vizatimeve.

----------

